# Capuchin variant



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's a recent one that shows how you can take an existing design/template and customize it for your own style of shooting. This one is made from Wenge and Yellowheart, pinned with brass rods. It is based on the Capuchin design by Metrograde. The only changes made are shortening the forks by a 1/4" and widened them to 3/4" (supposed to be 7/8", but I got carried away with the belt sander). I also cut the points under the grip area down a bit, hoping they wouldn't cut into the hand so much. After all is done, we have a TTF shooter with a palmswell and blind pinky hole. It feels great in the hand and shoots just as well. Eric has a great design with the Capuchin, I just wanted to tweak it a bit for myself.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW so good


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks almost kawai like  cute !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice mods


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good job!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Like It.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's so awesome, dude! I love those blind pinkie holes. Super fine work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this one!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweeet! Reminds me of the Grande Capuchin I made with the mystery wood. Great work Tim!!!

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:67929]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:67931]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:67933]


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet work as always man. Enjoy it. It looks like a nice shooter for sure.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great work Tim! Beautiful work as always buddy


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice color contrast. Brings out the best of both. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah ,that works Bud!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice, elegant fork. Great work and design. :bowdown:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

That's a beautiful slingshot! I love the contrast of the wenge and yellow heart woods. I also really like the blind pinky hole. Do you mind if I ask how you made it?



Metropolicity said:


> Sweeet! Reminds me of the Grande Capuchin I made with the mystery wood. Great work Tim!!!


I also really like the grande capuchin Eric. I like how you only laminated wood onto one side of the "core" and then rounded the aluminium. How did you go about making the blind pinky hole?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BillyBob said:


> That's a beautiful slingshot! I love the contrast of the wenge and yellow heart woods. I also really like the blind pinky hole. Do you mind if I ask how you made it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a Fortsner bit to hog out the material and then used a big chamfer bit to knock the edge down.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Eric! I will have to have a play with this!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

BillyBob said:


> That's a beautiful slingshot! I love the contrast of the wenge and yellow heart woods. I also really like the blind pinky hole. Do you mind if I ask how you made it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this case, I used a 5/8" spade bit to drill out the hole prior to laminating the palmswell on. Then a 1/4" round over bit with a router to shape the edge.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> BillyBob said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful slingshot! I love the contrast of the wenge and yellow heart woods. I also really like the blind pinky hole. Do you mind if I ask how you made it?
> ...


That is exactly what I would have done. Are you sure you didn't pre-copy me Toolman?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:drool: ...I think I've just fainted...

SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!

Excellent choice of woods and colours!!

SUPERB craftsmanship!!!!

Great work!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > BillyBob said:
> ...


Guys thanks for the replies to my question. I am on holiday at the moment but I am itching to get home and build some slingshots!! I think I might have to have a go at a capuchin with a blind pinky hole!!


----------

